
Analyse Asia #17: Analyse China and Xiaomi with Hans Tung - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/02/14/episode-17-analyse-china-xiaomi-hans-tung/
======
bleongcw
Episode 17 Synopsis: Hans Tung (@hanstung), the managing partner of GGV
Capital and #69 on The Forbes Midas List joins us for an interesting
conversation on his journey as a venture capitalist which traverse between
China and US. He also discuss some of the interesting companies on his
portfolio. Starting his time as a venture capitalist in China, 2004, and
witnessing the rise of the Chinese internet giants: Baidu, Alibaba and Tencent
with the upstarts, Xiaomi and Cheetah Mobile, Hans Tung offers a different
perspective into the ever changing ecosystem of the Chinese mobile and web
landscape and how mobile is now the common platform for both US and Chinese
companies to compete for the next 2-3 billion out there in the other markets.
He also shares with us interesting anecdotes on Xiaomi, with reflections on
how Lei Jun and his team have built the company from the start till now, and
the real back story to how Xiaomi hired Hugo Barra from Google. Lastly, he
discuss how mobile is now the new platform where both US and Chinese companies
will compete out there for the next 2-3 billion market.

